# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Martini Ziekenhuis (Swieten)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Martini Ziekenhuis (locatie van Swieten)
Van Swietenplein 1
Groningen 

Bezoek de website van Martini Ziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Martini Ziekenhuis.*

----------


## Luuss0404

Ben gister naar Martiniziekenhuis geweest in hun nieuwe gebouw. Kwam binnen, kreeg gelijk mijn ziekenhuispasje, stond wel redelijk duidelijk aangegeven waar wat was. Moest op de 2e verdieping zijn. Kwam eerst over de kinderafdeling, waar elke spreekkamer versiert was met een schilderij van een dier (olifant, giraffe, pinguin) en het was niet allemaal zo steriel wit. Aangekomen op de gynaecologie afdeling hadden ze een ruime wachtkamer die gelukkig ook niet zo steriel wit was. De gynaecoloog die mij onderzocht was een erg aardige, geruststellende en enthousiaste man met veel plezier in zijn werk. Ik hoefde niet lang te wachten en werd goed geholpen. Al met al een positieve ervaring.

----------

